# Back in the rat race....



## Emerald (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi there,

I've managed to find some work without too much difficulty.I tried running the other day and only lasted about 67 minutes.What do you need to do around here,run inside a refrigerator? Any infomation about running clubs would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Emerald


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Look for Hash House Harriers. There is one anyplace there are English people, and there are plenty in Bangkok.

Between the heat, the humidity, and the pollution, running is going to be difficult. Had you been running when you are in Cambodia, or are you just starting up again? If so, maybe taking it slow would be a good idea.


----------



## annamartha (Jul 4, 2007)

Would you mind telling us what sort of job you got and how you went about finding it?


----------



## Emerald (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi there Synthia,

Thanks for all the info.Personally,I find the Hash House Harriers a little too social for me.I have been to Cambodia,but I've never mentioned my trips there since joining this forum.I have a strong academic background in sport and exercise science.Hence,my knowledge on acclimatization practices is pretty good.My remark about running inside a refrigerator was merely an attempt at being witty.


----------



## Emerald (Jul 21, 2007)

annamartha said:


> Would you mind telling us what sort of job you got and how you went about finding it?


Hi there Annamartha,

I performed a basic internet search of what was available and every company,outfit,and group that could help me.I obtained phone numbers and spoke to them when I was still in Korea.My objective was to touch base with them.Then I arrived in Bangkok with all the important paper work in order and arranged face to face meetings.Exactly,what kind of work are you looking for?


----------



## chicowoodduck (Jul 10, 2007)

Emerald, my only suggestion for your running gig is to try and make the adjustment to the early morning hours (less traffic, pollution, people, etc.). When I was in BKK I was out and about before 6 AM or earlier and besides the enormous amount of sweat, was able to do extended runs in no time flat. The same held true while in the Pattaya City region, although running along the beach front had the water coolant advantage with sweat reduction as a happy by-product. As hot as it gets, it sure beats the heck out of those runs in minus 30 degree weather in the dead of winter in Minnesota as a kid.


----------



## Emerald (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks again Chicowoodduck,

I guess I'll just have to make the most of a bad situation.As my old coach used to say,"don't waste time sweating over that which you can't control", "if you can't stand the heat get out of the kitchen",and,well,I'm sure there are many more related to this environment.


----------



## chicowoodduck (Jul 10, 2007)

Good attitude Emerald! The way I figure it, any run is a good run! In a couple of months you will be saying, "Heat? What heat."  Happy trails to you.


----------

